# Hello



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi

I have kept and bred rats for years now, but not shown them for a long time!

I have just bought some rump white baby mice to start breeding mice.

I live in Manchester UK and hope to start going to the Greater Manchester Mouse Club shows etc.

I'm a very experienced animal keeper and breeder, branching out into breeding fancy mice is something i have always wanted to do!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome. Another person with rumpwhites, they have increased a lot in popularity in the last few years. Have you got any photos of your mice?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi



I'll post some up tomorrow, i only got them 4 hrs ago. Letting them settle tonight.

they are all in a 3ft converted aquarium at the moment, while i make breeding boxes.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I love rumpwhites as well and wish they were available in the US.

You may find (if you're anything like me) that breeding mice is (for whatever reason) much funner than just about anything else on earth and you'll be addicted. 

P.S. WELCOME!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Jack Garcia said:


> you'll be addicted.


Is there a stage beyond just plain ol' addiction??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah i can see the addictive potential already.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

MouseBreeder said:


> Jack Garcia said:
> 
> 
> > you'll be addicted.
> ...


The final and ultimate stage of this life-long affliction is called "just plain crazy."

All my friends call me that.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm, I think I achieved that stage years ago, no hope for me then :shock:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hehe! Well, at least I know I'm in good company.


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi  good luck with your mice


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey, welcome


----------

